# Who's the most attractive Floydian?



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm wondering if this is even a fair contest :um


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Well, these days, 2 of them are dead and the rest aren't looking so hot.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Never heard of any of them just heard of the band Pink Floyd, not any of it's members. But having googled, I think it's Syd Barrett, whoever that is.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Can we talk about how short-haired David looked like Ashton Kutcher?


----------



## TheEchoingGreen (Dec 24, 2014)

I mean...just look at him...









Richard Wright was adorable too though!


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

I think David had a gorgeous face, so I'd say him. But I like Syd too, especially his hair, and whenever I see @In a Lonely Place's posts I like to stop and look at his avatar. Great picture of him.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

David Gilmour


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

^


----------

